# Your best movies of 2010



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 27, 2010)

Since it seems no one will make this thread Im doing it but dont expect me to count your votes, list or whatever. Just post your favorites films of 2010, a complete list or what you feel to share.

This is my complete list. Movies with the same score arent necesarily ranked in order. 

1.	Toy Story 3                                                         -      9'5/10
2.	Inception                                                              -     8'5/10
3.	Harry Potter and the deathly hallows. Part I         -   8/10
4.	The ghost writer                                                     -  7'5/10
5.	How to train your dragon                                        -    7'5/10
6.	The king's speech                                                     -    7'5/10
7.	Balada triste de trompeta                     -                  7'5/10
8.	Kick-Ass                                                                -  7'5/10
9.	The social network                             -                         7/10
10.	Despicable me                                     -                     7/10
11.	Los ojos de Julia                                   -                     7/10
12.	El mal ajeno                       - 7/10
13.	Let me in                                                -                    7/10
14.	The town                                                 -                 7/10
15.	Shutter Island                                          -                 7/10
16.	The american                                             -                  7/10
17.	Buried                                                          -                7/10
18.	Amador                                                        -              7/10
19.	Biutiful                                                          -            7/10
20.	Scott Pilgrim vs. the world                             -          7/10
21.	Cyrus                                                               -         7/10
22.	Green zone                                                      -         7/10
23.	Eclipse                                                             -        7/10
24.	The A-team                                                     -        7/10
25.	Alice in Wonderland                                        -      7/10
26.	Due date                                                              -          7/10
27.	Megamind                                                          -         7/10
28.	The chronicles of Narnia. The voyage of the Dawn Treader               -      7/10
29.	Iron man 2                                                              -    6'5/10
30.	Prince of Persia. The sands of time                     -     6'5/10
31.	Tron. Legacy                                                       -     6'5/10
32.	Machete                                                              -     6'5/10
33.	The expendables                                                   -      6'5/10
34.	Entrelobos                                                           -      6/10
35.	Todo lo que tú quieras                                         -      6/10
36.	Remember me                                                     -     6/10
37.	Clash of titans                                                      -     6/10
38.	The sorcerer's apprentice                                      -    6/10
39.	El gran Vázquez                                                   -    6/10
40.	Edge of darkness                                                  -    6/10
41.	Salt                                                                       -    6/10
42.	Fair game                                                             -    6/10
43.	Shrek forever after                                                -   6/10
44.	Legend of the guardians. The owls of Ga´Hoole  -  6/10
45.	The karate kid                                                       -   6/10
46.	Wall Street. Money never sleeps                         -    6/10
47.	The runaways                                                         -  6/10
48.	Que se mueran los feos                                           -     6/10
49.	Death at a funeral                                                    -     6/10
50.	Robin Hood                                                             -    6/10
51.	Herois                                                                   -     5'5/10
52.	Little Fockers                                                        -   5'5/10
53.	Resident evil. Afterlife                                         -   5'5/10
54.	Takers                                                                  -   5'5/10
55.	Easy A                                                                  -      5'5/10
56.	You will meet a dark tall stranger                         -   5/10
57.	The crazies                                                            -    5/10
58.	The other guys                                                      -    5/10
59.	From Paris with love                                             -   5/10
60.	Date night                                                            -     5/10
61.	Predators                                                             -     5/10
62.	The last Airbender                                              -     5/10
63.	The wolf man                                                      -    5/10
64.	A nightmare on Elm Street                                    -     5/10
65.	Knight and day                                                       -    4/10
66.	Cop out                                                                   -      4/10
67.	The bounty hunter                                                  -  3/10
68.	Una hora más en Canarias                                     -  0'5/10

The average is not bad but it lacks an amount of truly great films. Too much 6 and 7 but barely any with more than that. i still have to see a ton of the big american movies this year but they havent been aired yet here. I could download them with subs but I prefer to wait to theaters.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 27, 2010)

1. Inception
2. Tron Legacy
3. Toy to the Story 3


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2010)

Well, I'm not going to go look and see how I scored everything.  Too much trouble for a lazy bum like me.  So I will just post my top 10 list.

1).  Somewhere
2).  Black Swan
3).  The Social Network
4).  True Grit
5).  Never Let Me Go
6).  The American
7).  Let Me In
8).  Inception
9).  Easy A
10.  The Fighter

I probably need to see Blue Valentine before I cement this list.

Overrated:  The Town
Worst Movie of the Year:  Case 39

Only listing movies I have seen.  I realize Last Airbender is probably worse than Case 39.  But I avoided it.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 27, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Well, I'm not going to go look and see how I scored everything.  Too much trouble for a lazy bum like me.  So I will just post my top 10 list.
> 
> 1).  Somewhere
> 2).  Black Swan
> ...



Half of those movies havent been aired here yet 

And case 39 is a 2009 movie altough its been aired strangely this year on the USA.


----------



## Pineapples (Dec 28, 2010)

I only watched a few, but I did enjoy most of them immensely. 

1. Toy Story 3 *10* out of 10
2. Inception *9.25* out of 10
3. Kick Ass *8.5* out of 10
4. How to Train your Dragon *7.75* out of 10
5. A-Team *7.5* out of 10
6. Robin Hood *7* out of 10
7. Scott Pilgrim *6.75* out of 10
8. The Last Air bender *3* out of 10

Dang, I don't even have enough to make a top 10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 28, 2010)

Keeping in mind, I havent seen many possible contenders. Plus, this list was rushed so I might've forgotten something. I reviewed most of these films, by the way.

1) Kick-ass: Strange......I just cared for the characters and loved the action. 

2) Inception: Christopher Nolan plays with our minds and our eyes in this rare gem of a spectacle.

3) Shutter Island: Intriguing, edgy and wonderfully made.

4) Harry Potter 7: It's more of a claustrophobic thriller than a charming fantasy, but it's so freaking good at it!

5) The Expendables: Action, action and more action.....and it's awesome!

6) The Wolfman: A great throwback to the old hammer films......except with lots of gore.

7) The A-Team: Liked the actors, characters and action sequences. Couldn't have been happier.

8)Daybreakers: Loved the films visual style. Was immensely creative and entertaining.

9) Red: A charming, intriguing and entertain action film with a unique twist.

10)The Book of Eli: While I was unenthusiastic for my first viewing, I grew to enjoy it more on the 2nd. An excellent visual experience with an interesting(yet sadly, overlooked) take on religion.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 28, 2010)

Oh this is fun. I usually try to rank the movies I liked from worst to best every year.

Toy Story 3.
The Fighter
True Grit
Inception



Shutter Island
Animal Kingdom 
Scott Pilgrim vs The World



Batman: Under the red hood
The Kung Fu Kid (Karate Kid)
Tron Legacy
Red
Kick-Ass
Ironman II
The Crazies
The Expendables 



Death at a funeral 
The Book of Eli 
The Human Centipede 
Going the Distance 
Daybreakers



Machette
Resident Evil 3D
Lottery Ticket
Skyline


I'm pretty sure that's all the movies I saw. Movies are in order from what I enjoyed the most, the paragraph thingies represent tiers. Gonna see "The Town" soon, and I'm planning on seeing "The Social Network", "Black Swan" and "How to Train Your Dragons". Only got around to seeing one big international film in Animal Kingdom, but I might do some research and check some other shit out. Also I might snoop around for Documentary's. 

I also saw "A Single Man" when it went wide release in the States in early 2010.


----------



## Kαrin (Dec 28, 2010)

1. Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows (Part 1)  9/10
2. Toy Story 3 9/10
3. Alice in Wonderland 7/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2010)

There needs be only one film on my list:

1. Scott Pilgrim vs the World - 10/10


There were other good movies, of course, but none are close to that.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 28, 2010)

Toy Story 3, really.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 28, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> There needs be only one film on my list:
> 
> 1. Scott Pilgrim vs the World - 10/10
> 
> ...



I was almost worried that nobody here liked it or something. 

Red, Kick Ass, A-Team and The Warrior's Way are basically the only other films I actually enjoyed. Maybe I should try Black Swan, though... Hmm.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2010)

Yeah, well, people 'round here are nothin' but punks.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim was alright.  I'd put it on a top 20 list.

No lesbian Mila Kunis/Natalie Portman scenes though.  That's an automatic deduction.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 28, 2010)

Lets see:
The Crazies
Predators
Inception
Red
The Expendables
The Book of Eli

The Crazies is one of the greatest horror movies of this decade since 28 Days Later.


----------



## emROARS (Dec 28, 2010)

Harry Potter and the deathly Hallows part 1
Alice in Wonderland
Tron Legacy
Toy Story 3
How to train your dragon
Inception
Legend of the guardians. The owls of Ga´Hoole 
Scott Pilgrim Vs the world
Let me in


----------



## Sine (Dec 28, 2010)

Black Swan
Inception
I Saw The Devil
Animal Kingdom
Kick-Ass
The Town


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 28, 2010)

1. Human Centipede. 

No but seriously Inception.


----------



## Judecious (Dec 28, 2010)

1. Inception
2. Harry potter
3. Megamind


----------



## Neogenesis (Dec 29, 2010)

Shutter Island and HP7P1.


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 29, 2010)

Inception and Despicable Me.

Ip Man 2, Bodyguards & Assassins, HP7/I are favourites too.


----------



## Alucard4Blood (Jan 3, 2011)

Robin Hood, Expendables,The Town, Predators.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 3, 2011)

Black Swan  
Toy Story 3  
Inception  
Temple Grandin  
How to Train Your Dragon  
The Social Network  
Shutter Island  
Kick-Ass


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 3, 2011)

I still need to see a couple more movies before I can make a top ten (one of which comes out later this month here in the UK) but here is my top five.

*5. Alice in Wonderland*
Yeah I know a lot of people hated this movie. But as a fanfic writer I look at this as a fanfiction with a budget rather than an adaptation of the books and it's a pretty decent fanfic. Plus Stephen Fry as the Cheshire Cat was very entertaining.

*4. Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows part 1*
Out of all the Harry Potter movies this felt the most like the book. In previous films deaths that were emotional in the books weren't quite as sad as they were in the books. In this movie they were. This is my favourite Harry Potter movie and I can't wait for part 2.

*3. The Disappearance of Haruhi Suzumiya*
Stunning. Having not read the book I was caught up in the exciting plot developments in this movie. Yuki was adorable and Kyon was at his best. There were several suprises, one of which sent a chill down my spine (anyone who has seen the movie probably knows what scene I'm talking about). This certainly made up for the headache that was Endless Eight.

*2. Scott Pilgrim Vs The World*
While storywise it wasn't the thriller that Disappearence was this movie was a blast. I then went on to read the comics which are just as good but in a completely different way. As a gamer I loved the various references not only from the comic but those added to the film that made it that much more entertaining.

*1. Toy Story 3*
All three Toy Story movies are equally amazing and are without a doubt the best film trilogy ever made. Pixar never fail to amaze me. Much like Wall-E and Up it was as heartwarming as it was heartbreaking. There was never any doubt that this would be the best movie of 2010.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jan 3, 2011)

1. Inception 8/10
2. Alice in Wonderland 4/10
3. Toy Story 3 9/10
4. Robin Hood 7/20
5. Eclipse 6/10


----------



## The Boss (Jan 3, 2011)

Inception
Toy Story 3
How to Train Your Dragon
Kick Ass
Scott Pilgrim vs The World 

.... there's a few more i need to watch that will probably make it to the list I think.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jan 3, 2011)

Didn't see to many movies. I liked

Inception
Predators
Splice
toy story 3


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Jan 3, 2011)

Of movies I saw in 2010 best to worst:

Harry Potter
Iron Man
Voyage of the Dawn Treader
Tron
Alice in Wonderland
How to Train Your Dragon


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 3, 2011)

Ebisu's Shades said:


> Of movies I saw in 2010 best to worst:
> 
> Harry Potter
> Iron Man
> ...


No Toy Story 3?


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 3, 2011)

*In no order:*
Toy Story 3
Inception
Kick-Ass
Scott Pilgrim vs. the World
Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows pt. 1


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 3, 2011)

I guess Toy Story 3, Inception, and Scott Pilgrim


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Jan 3, 2011)

Toy Story 3, Paranormal Activity 2,


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jan 3, 2011)

INamineI said:


> Toy Story 3, *Paranormal Activity 2*,



Forgot that one.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> There needs be only one film on my list:
> 
> 1. Scott Pilgrim vs the World - 10/10
> 
> ...



then go read the comics already !! I to also agree with his notion


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Jan 3, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> No Toy Story 3?



I hear that it is very good, but I haven't seen the first two.


----------



## KazeYama (Jan 3, 2011)

Toy Story 3 was the best movie overall. Wall-E was the best movie last year but, the industry has no respect for animated films so they will get overlooked once again in the best picture category. 

Inception was the best live action movie I saw. Hoping it wins best picture it really had everything you could want from a film. 

The expendables was also very good in that it delivered on everything it promised. I was amazed it lived up to the hype they were touting but Stallone did a great job making a masterpiece throwback action film. 

I havn't seen a lot of the major releases this year but the fact that they don't interest me enough to watch them probably means my ranking won't change much.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 3, 2011)

My top 3:

3. Predators- Unlike everybody else who was just butthurt with their preadator being downplayed in an awesome sword fight, I actually enjoyed this movie. The plot wasn't great,but the suspense and action was really good.

2. True Grit- Great movie. One of my favorite movies of all time,and my all time favorite Western,and no, I have not seen the original.

Only problems:
Plot was slow at first
Sometimes you could barely understand Jeff Bridges
Josh Brolin was a cool villain,but he didn't last long. He had great potential.

1. The Crazies- Really this movie was fucking awesome. One of the best horror movies I've seen in this era that was since 28 Days Later. Great story,great suspense,and great acting. Timothy Olyphant was awesome in his role,but I guess he had some experience with it when he played as Raylan Givens in Justified.


----------



## testxxxx (Jan 3, 2011)

Best of 2010:

Tangled
Scott Pilgrim vs the world
True Grit
Despicable me
Kick-Ass
How to train your dragon
easy a
the town
the social network
black swan
shutter island
due date
Toy Story 3


----------



## Butcher (Jan 3, 2011)

1. The Crazies
2. True Grit
3. The Expendables

Didn't see much movies last year, and might edit this list if I forgot some.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 3, 2011)

Ebisu's Shades said:


> I hear that it is very good, but I haven't seen the first two.



Watch all of them. They are all moving, beautifully done, and existing evidence that trilogies can actually be good all the  way through.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2011)

I didn't like the middle toy story movie that much.

Not a lot of people mentioning the Harry Potter movie.  I was hyped for it, but got sick the week it came out and never ended up seeing it.

Black Swan though, wow.  I saw it around 10 days ago and I still think about it at least a little every day.  It stays with you.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 3, 2011)

Toy Story 3
Inception
Tron: Legacy
Iron Man 2

I think I just listed all the movies I saw in 2010 I really want to see True Grit. Maybe the Harry Potter movie too but I haven't had the chance to see the one before so maybe that'd be pointless.


----------



## ElementX (Jan 3, 2011)

To name a few: 

Toy Story 3
Inception
The Social Network
Black Swan
True Grit
Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows
Machete 
Iron Man 2
127 Hours 
Scott Pilgrim Vs. The World 
The King's Speech


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 4, 2011)

Inception most overrated movie ever 

The social network is the best movie of the year. No doubt.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 4, 2011)

Ebisu's Shades said:


> I hear that it is very good, but I haven't seen the first two.


Go out right now, head to the nearest shop that sells DVDs, buy all three movies (there might even be a three movie set of them available) and then watch them. Maybe one a day, either way you need to watch them. It really is the best trilogy ever made. Each movie is great on their own but together they are amazing.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2011)

My Best
1. Inception - 9.75/10
2. Toy Story 3 - 9/10
3. Harry Potter 7 part 1 - 8.5/10
4. True Grit - 8/10
5. Iron Man 2 - 8/10
6. Alice in Wonderland - 7/10
7. Karate Kid - 7/10


My Worst
1. Percy Jackson: Lightning Thief - 0/10
2. Clash of the Titans - 4/10

Movies I have, but have yet to watch:
Scott Pilgrim vs The World
Book of Eli
Hot Tub Time Machine
Last Airbender
Solitary Man


----------



## VioNi (Jan 5, 2011)

Black Swan. :33


----------



## Vash (Jan 5, 2011)

Toy Story 3.


----------



## Tomasu H. (Jan 5, 2011)

_
Scott Pilgrim vs. the World
How to Train Your Dragon
Toy Story 3
Inception
Kick Ass
The Social Network
Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows: Part 1
Tron: Legacy
The Karate Kid
Iron Man 2
_


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 9, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Oh this is fun. I usually try to rank the movies I liked from worst to best every year.
> 
> Toy Story 3
> The Fighter
> ...



Recently saw "The Other Guys", "The Town", "Black Swan", "The Social Network", "The Kids Are All Right" & "How To Train Your Pet Dragon". Only other movies I'm really looking out for is "The King's Speech" and  "127 Hours".






Toy Story 3.
The Fighter
The Social Network

Black Swan
True Grit
Inception


How To Train Your Pet Dragon
Shutter Island
The Town
Scott Pilgrim vs The World
Animal Kingdom 
The Kids Are All Right
The Other Guys




Batman: Under the red hood
The Kung Fu Kid (Karate Kid)
Tron Legacy
Red
Kick-Ass
The Crazies
Ironman II
The Expendables 



Death at a funeral 
The Book of Eli 
The Human Centipede 
Going the Distance 
Daybreakers



Machette
Resident Evil 3D
Skyline
Lottery Ticket


All in all, it's been a fantastic year in film. Better than the past 2 or 3 years I would say.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> All in all, it's been a fantastic year in film. Better than the past 2 or 3 years I would say.


I'd actually agree.

I hate all the 3D and am not fond of the constant stream of sequels.  But the last few months of the year were great.  That 5 day period of Black Swan, The Fighter, Somewhere, and True Grit helped me end the year with a bang.


----------



## JellyButter (Jan 9, 2011)

Tron Legacy :33


----------



## Saishin (Jan 9, 2011)

Predators
_____


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jan 9, 2011)

inception...............


----------



## 86legacy (Jan 9, 2011)

I also vote Inception. It was one of the most thought provoking movings I have seen in a long time.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 9, 2011)

The Expendables
Toy Story 3
Ironman 2
Kick Ass
How To Train Your Pet Dragon
Inception

And Scott Pilgrim is overrated


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2011)

Off the top of my head are _Inception, How to Train Your Dragon, Tangled,_ and, _Harry Potter._


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 9, 2011)

Social Network
Iron Man
Scott Pilgrim
And Toy Story 3


----------



## Paptala (Jan 10, 2011)

Toy Story 3, Deathly Hallows, and Inception :33

Alice in Wonderland was fairly entertaining as well.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 15, 2011)

Yasha said:


> Black Swan
> Toy Story 3
> Inception
> Temple Grandin
> ...




Adding _I Saw the Devil_ to my list. I believe it will become the next classic since Oldboy.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 15, 2011)

Inception, Four Lions, Toy Story 3, Kick-Ass, Social Network, Shutter Island, Machete, The Town, How to Train Your Dragon, The Expendables, Cemetery Junction

I'd add 127 Hours and Black Swan to that list but they didn't come out over here until 2011 so I'm classing them as 2011 films for me


----------



## ElementX (Jan 15, 2011)

I forgot about The Karate Kid and Mother.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 16, 2011)

Adding _Never Let Me Go_ to my list. 

Remaining 2010 films that I intend to see: 

127 hours
Let Me In
Harry Potter 7
Tron Legacy
Confessions


----------



## Kno7 (Jan 17, 2011)

Mine are:
Toy Story 3
Black Swan
Social Network
Inception
Shutter Island
How to Train Your Dragon

And I'll throw in Easy A cause I don't seem to have a comedy on the list.

List of 2010 movies I intend to see:
The Fighter
127 Hours
Tron Legacy
Tangled


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Jan 17, 2011)

*Best movies:*

Inception
The Social Network


----------



## Xion (Jan 17, 2011)

Inception was this year's experience for me.

TSN was great, but it didn't pack the one-two punch I associate with best film of the year.

Didn't yet see Black Swan.


----------



## MSAL (Jan 17, 2011)

Tbh, the films released were not that great.

But id probably say Inception, for me.

Clash of the Titans was a real dissapointment.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jan 17, 2011)

Inception.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm not going to waste too much time raving about 2010.  But let's be honest... 2011 will suck ass compared to last year.  There are no exciting projects coming out.  All of the really skilled directors made movies last year.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 17, 2011)

Unthinkable.

That movie was hauuunting.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jan 18, 2011)

Toy Story 3
Inception
Harry Potter 
Kickass
Let Me In
Jackass 3D


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 18, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I'm not going to waste too much time raving about 2010.  But let's be honest... 2011 will suck ass compared to last year.  There are no exciting projects coming out.  All of the really skilled directors made movies last year.


True. There are some movies I'm excited about this year (Winnie-the-Pooh, the first Pokemon Best Wishes movie and the second Deathly Hallows for example) but not enough to fill a top ten list.


----------



## Thomaatj (Jan 18, 2011)

Inception, Toy story3 and Exit through the giftshop. Those are my 3 favourites.


----------



## Horan (Jan 18, 2011)

Inception, HP7, Despicable Me, Salt.


----------



## Odoriko (Jan 18, 2011)

Toy Story 3, Due Date, Despicable Me.


I actually nearly feel asleep in Inception, I like all the effects and all but seriously.. -_-


----------



## FakePeace (Jan 18, 2011)

Inception and Harry Potter 7.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Quentin Tarantino's Favorite Movies of 2010:

1. Toy Story 3
2. The Social Network
3. Animal Kingdom
4. I Am Love
5. Tangled
6. True Grit
7. The Town
8. Greenberg
9. Cyrus
10. Enter The Void ("Hands down best credit scene of the year … Maybe best credit scene of the decade. One of the greatest in cinema history." – QT)
11. Kick Ass
12. Knight and Day
13. Get Him To The Greek
14. The Fighter
15. The Kings Speech
16. The Kids Are All Right
17. How To Train Your Dragon,
18. Robin Hood
19. Amer
20. Jackass 3-D

I like how he shitted on Inception...


----------



## ElementX (Jan 19, 2011)

Have to add Animal Kingdom to the list too now.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 19, 2011)

Inception and Toy Story 3 got the biggest emotional responses from me in 2010.


----------



## Didi (Jan 19, 2011)

Toy Story 3
Inception
Kick-Ass
Scott Pilgrim vs the World
HP7


----------



## Netorie (Jan 19, 2011)

Eh, I didn't think last year produced a whole bunch of great movies. But quite a few were good.
For me:
Inception
Get Him to the Greek
The Town
Despicable Me

There are a few I have yet to see still so that list could change.


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 19, 2011)

Only one, Machete.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 19, 2011)

The Social Network.

Hands down, bar none.

Inception's second, and Tangled, third, albeit extremely close.

It's the only movie in a _long_ time I've seen four times in theaters.


----------



## valerian (Jan 19, 2011)

Toy Story 3
Inception
Tangled 
Black Swan
The Deathly Hallows 
Despicable Me
Iron man 2

Haven't seen The Social Network, How to Train Your Dragon, Kick Ass, Scott Pilgrim vs The World and Tron Legacy yet.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 19, 2011)

My top 5 are

5. The Deathly Hallows
4. How to Train Your Dragon
3. Tangled
2. Inception
1. The Social Network


----------



## The Boss (Jan 25, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Inception
> Toy Story 3
> How to Train Your Dragon
> Kick Ass
> ...



Adding *True Grit* to my list. Such a badass movie.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Jan 25, 2011)

The Social Network doesn't even make my top 5, but it does get #7

1. Inception
2. Toy Story 3
3. Tron Legacy
4. Shutter Island
5. Deathly Hallows
6. Iron Man 2

honorable mention: Takers, A-Team, Kick-Ass, The Karate Kid, Salt, and The Book of Eli.

Also why are so many people on Black Swan's nuts? It was like a lesbian porno with a bad ending. 6/10


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 25, 2011)

what is so bad about the ending?


----------



## Raka_of_Konoha (Jan 26, 2011)

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows pt. 1
The Lost Boys 3 : The Thirst
The A-Team


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> what is so bad about the ending?


The ending was perfect mon.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 29, 2011)

Well here it is. My top ten movies of 2010.

10. Pokemon Diamond and Pearl - Ruler of Illusions: Zoroark
9. Inception
8. Alice in Wonderland
7. Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows part 1
6. Batman: Under the Red Hood
5. How to Train Your Dragon
4. Tangled
3. The Disappearance of Haruhi Suzumiya
2. Scott Pilgrim Vs The World
1. Toy Story 3


----------



## jinkpass (Jan 1, 2012)

As per my view the best movies of 2010 are: How To Train Your Dragon, Youth in Revolt, arry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part I, Crazy on the outside, Scott Pilgrim vs. The World and Leap Year.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow.  I'm surprised Stunna made such a good pick for 2010.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 2, 2012)

Whats with this old thread, wheres the 2011 thread?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 2, 2012)

^ seriously


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Wow.  I'm surprised Stunna made such a good pick for 2010.



Ha, I was just thinking about how my list would be different from when I made that.


It'd probably look like this:

1. Let Me In
2. True Grit
3. Never Let Me Go/The Social Network
4. How to Train Your Dragon
5. Inception


----------



## Violence (Jan 2, 2012)

How to train your dragon and Alice in Wonderland


----------

